# What Bears do when nobody is watching...



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

This is funny. hope it works

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9og9YZu ... re=related


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Looks like .45 :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I was a child watching the Wonderful World of Disney and Wild Kingdom on Sunday nights I would wait with baited breath for the "Walt Disney Bears" to come on and do their thing.  

Nowadays, when I have an un-reachable itch on my back I find myself doing the "Disney Bear" on a door frame or sharp corner. 8)

It's the best way to scratch an itch! :wink:


----------

